# La electrónica y la programación globalizadas, y lo demás que?



## VIKKOSKY (Oct 25, 2015)

Que tal amigos, desde el año pasado que tuve que hacer una visita forzosa al médico me di cuenta de algunas cosas que en el mundo de hoy funcionan de cabeza, y lo siguiente es básicamente parte las dudas, pensamientos, conclusiones que fui meditando a lo largo de este tiempo...

Se han preguntado cuánto le debe el mundo a la electrónica?? cuanto le debe el mundo a la programación?? (les aclaro que son dos áreas con las interactúo día a día)

Yo diría que TODO; sin llegar a ser exagerados, quién no se beneficia de tener un móvil hoy entre sus manos?? pasando desde el más sencillo y humilde de los mortales hasta el más acaudalado.. todos.

Es más, muchas otras áreas de la ciencia -por no decir todas- le deben muchísimo a la electrónica y a la informática... y como un par de ejemplos digo, qué podría hacer un Auditor si no tuviera la posibilidad de un ordenador?.. memorizaría todos los asientos, el flujo de caja y dibujaría en un pizarrón las estadísticas con sus "tortas" y todo?? , o de qué se jactaría un Médico si no tuviera los sofisticados aparatos que dispone -desarrollados por electrónicos y programadores- con los que examinan a una persona??

y sí, en este caso si eres alguien que trabaja en algunas ramas afines a estas, pues eres parte del más selecto grupo de personas que han impulsado el desarrollo de las ciencias y la tecnología en el mundo entero a lo largo de muchísimos años... y mucho más todavía los últimos "boom" de las últimas décadas quienes los provocaron??... Si de nuevo! el internet, las redes sociales, las pantallas táctiles, el arduino y muchísimas otros desarrollo son frutos de estas áreas.

Y más todavía, el desarrollo de foros -como este- que benefician a principiantes -y me incluyo- y a maestros de la electrónica; y blogs para que cualquiera tenga un espacio propio-virtual permiten generar tal cantidad de contenido útil en la mayoría de los casos, de los que prácticamente todos se benefician directa o indirectamente; porque, como sabrán es mucho más fácil enfrentar un proyecto, contando con la guía o la experiencia de otra persona que lo hizo antes.

Sin embargo, el día que fui al medico me di cuenta de algo: practicamente cualquier tema en el área electrónica o programación es tratado en el Internet, ya sea un foro, un blog, un video, etc etc.. Es más en algunos casos te dan tal solución que sobrepasa tus propias expectativas... Sin embargo, en otras áreas no sucede esto, por ejemplo en medicina, de algún modo los Médicos guardan una especie de "secreto profesional" y un "ego profesional" que no permiten que determinados conocimientos sean de conocimiento del paciente; y, para ser específicos conozco -en mi país- que algún momento se hizo la cirugía (cortar la piel y coser) con el único motivo de justificar que se hizo "una intervención" y claro hacer el cobro respectivo...ah no! miento, ya cobraron de antemano, (así son las cosas en mi país) 

Pero lo gracioso de todo esto es que un médico realmente no se vale por sí mismo, para poder tomar alguna acción requiere -por ejemplo- un electrocardiograma, o una máquina de tomografía, o una máquina de ecografía.. (aparatos desarrollados por electrónicos y programadores, lo recalco por las dudas)..

Mientras fui atendido, me preguntaba qué hubiera pasado si Steve Wozniak, no se hubiera animado a "hacer público" su desarrollo... o que Ohm, Faraday o Tesla no hubieran dejado el legado que nos dejaron..escondiendo sus experiencias como los ciudadanos de guardapolvo blanco; Pero claro, a los médicos no les interesa que para que ellos estuvieran en su actual trabajo, estos hombres tuvieron mucho que ver.

El concepto de "hardware abierto" con el que nació Arduino -que como producto puede ser discutible- para mí es revolucionario, y creo que podría llegar a romper el susodicho "secreto profesional" en muchas áreas de la ciencia.

Pienso que todo ser humano, tiene el derecho de saber a qué Frecuencia late su corazón, o cuál es el nivel de azucar en su sangre, o cómo se está desarrollando su hijo en el vientre de una mujer; y por ello, no debería pagar ni un solo centavo,no debería tener que esperar por un turno en algún centro de salud, y no debería tener que ser maltratado por gente que negocia con lo más importante que tenemos... la vida.  

Yo considero que esto es justo y necesario. Y en este foro, creo que podríamos hacer algo al respecto.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hay foros de medicina y doctores que dan consulta gratuita por internet, es claro que en la electrónica si se mal aconseja o se da una opinión y no funciona no pasa que se queme el aparato, pero en cuestiones de salud, un mal consejo y se puede perder la vida.
Normalmente en los foros de medicina terminan con la frase "consulta a tu medico"
Hay foros para casi todo el que no los frecuentemos porque no nos interesan es otra cosa XD


----------

